# mummy in the baking



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

I've decided to keep my adoption diary on my blog. if you'd like to follow me on this crazy train to adoption, see my signature below for the link. 

Thanks,
AllyWally


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

What a great blog. Good luck with the new work situation, when it happens. 
Now, if only I had cake in the house, seem to have a major craving...


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Hahahaa....cake...cake....everyone loves cake. Thanks Gettina, glad you like the blog.


----------

